

Bloomberg search clones Google c. 2005 - sam_in_nyc
http://search.bloomberg.com/search?q=wtf

======
sam_in_nyc
Part of my project requires me to look at how different websites do search.
Some websites (ridiculously) don't allow you to access their search without
doing a POST (allmusic.com). Other sites do, but tag along 1,000 different GET
parameters. For these sites, I usually strip off all the unnecessary stuff and
see what happens.

For Bloomberg, this is what I got. It looks like they've cloned Google Search
from 2005, bit for bit, and injected their own search results inside of it.
Any ideas why?

~~~
SwellJoe
Maybe they have a Google Search Appliance? (I don't really know. Just wild ass
guessing. I'm pretty sure the appliance has been around that long, though.)

~~~
gry
HTTP headers suggest GWS/2.1 (Google Web Server 2.1). The GSA seems like a
pretty keen estimation.

